# The older lady said on TV:



## Manatee (Oct 22, 2018)

"After your 80th birthday, any birthday that you are not under a headstone is a milestone."

What do you think?


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 22, 2018)

*
True, that.*


----------



## gennie (Oct 22, 2018)

She's right.


----------



## gordoncarnegie47 (Oct 22, 2018)

Eh unfortunately true... I've been spending my free time writing a life story on this app my son gave me for my family when I'm gone. Fun, but sometimes morbid...


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 22, 2018)

gordoncarnegie47 said:


> Eh unfortunately true... I've been spending my free time writing a life story on this app my son gave me for my family when I'm gone...



what a wonderful thing to do


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2018)

My 91 year old neighbor -- who's still spry as all get-out -- always says that any day you wake up on the right side of the dirt is a good day.


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2018)

Any day I get up, look at the obits and my name isn't there......it's going to be a great day.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2018)

My dad, who's 91, says when he reads the obituaries that he can't understand all these people who are reported to have gone peacefully. He says that he will be kicking and screaming--no, no, I won't go!

To me it would be a blessing to go bed and wake up dead. Of course, not for anyone who finds me. 

Gallows humor I think they call it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm more concerned about the quality of the years I have left than the number of years I have left.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 24, 2018)

Manatee said:


> "After your 80th birthday, any birthday that you are not under a headstone is a milestone."
> 
> What do you think?



I've felt that way since I turned 55


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 25, 2018)

LOL I love all of these sayings/replies.


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2018)

gordoncarnegie47 said:


> Eh unfortunately true... I've been spending my free time writing a life story on this app my son gave me for my family when I'm gone. Fun, but sometimes morbid...



A wondeerful idea.  What's the app?  I'm getting to the age I might want to leave a piece of my mind.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2018)

I'll never be under a headstone.  After I go, breath deeply for I'll be in the air!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm more concerned about the quality of the years I have left than the number of years I have left.



You sure?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

*The Return of the Single Candle Birthday Cake*

After your first birthday cake it is a matter of time until a second single candle cake is set in front of you. That one will be to see if you have the wind to blow out the candle.


----------



## Linda (Jan 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm more concerned about the quality of the years I have left than the number of years I have left.



I agree Aunt Bea.  My husband says he's going to live to be 110 and I tell him "Please do it without me!".


----------



## Linda (Jan 24, 2019)

My husband started writing his life story several years ago.  He's up to page 22 now and I keep telling him "Dude, you are 74 years old you better get to writing" and he tells me he's so busy living it's hard to find time to write.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Linda said:


> My husband started writing his life story several years ago.  He's up to page 22 now and I keep telling him "Dude, you are 74 years old you better get to writing" and he tells me he's so busy living it's hard to find time to write.



He's too addicted to fishing, that's the problem....


----------



## Manatee (Jan 25, 2019)

You know you are getting old if the candles on your birthday cake look like a forest fire.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2019)

Manatee said:


> You know you are getting old if the candles on your birthday cake look like a forest fire.



I use the number shaped candles so there are always only two.  Saves me & the onlookers from smoke inhalation.


----------



## Linda (Jan 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> He's too addicted to fishing, that's the problem....View attachment 61508


]
You are exactly right RR.


----------

